# Belgium to USA



## strangeways (Oct 12, 2011)

my significant other lives in belgium and i would like him to join me in the US. ive been all over the web and have been unable to find concrete information as to rules and regulations and do not want to make any mistakes at all.

1) how long can he stay each visit?
2) when he goes back, how long must he stay in europe before returning?

3) if we get married...then what?

can anyone direct me to a website or whom to call for all the detailed info?

THANKS


----------



## strangeways (Oct 12, 2011)

looks like belgium participates in the visa waiver program, which means 90 days. seems if he does this he cannot apply for an extension.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

strangeways said:


> looks like belgium participates in the visa waiver program, which means 90 days. seems if he does this he cannot apply for an extension.


Basically, yes. But let me move this over to the America section, where you can get a few more details from those who know.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Visa Waiver Program (if he is eligible) - up to 90 days in the US
B1/B2 Visa - has to be applied for, significant binding ties to home country must be provided at visa interview - up to 180 days in US, potential extension in country but valid reasons must be presented
Here is the rest of the story - USCIS - Green Card Through Family


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is your status (visa)?
Are you married to that 'significant other', or in a legal partnership?


----------

